# Can Anyone Provide Info on This Lantern?



## AndyH (Sep 21, 2015)

My father picked this PRR lantern up somewhere long ago, and it was hiding in plain sight at camp. The top is stamped "Adlake Non-Sweating Lamp, Chicago" and it was painted yellow (by PRR based on the patina and rust). Looking at the bottom, it looks like it was designed to fit and lock onto on a post or some other kind of holder. I was wondering if anyone can tell me where or what this lantern might have been used for, and how old it may be. I tried Google searching, but turned up mostly sale ads for other Adlake lanterns.

























I plan on clear-coating it to keep it from any further deterioration. Any advice on the best types/brands for this purpose?

Andy


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Looks like a switch lamp?
I could be wrong.

Look through this site, click on the pictures for more details when you find the one that looks like yours.
http://www.jeffpolston.com/lantern.htm
Your picture of the bottom is confusing me, that tubular thing with the switch. But I have not seen many pictures of what the bottom looks like.
That site doesn't show many of the bottom either, but it looks like a switch lamp.
They did have lamps that sort of looked like that for crossing gates.
They also had "slow order lamps" could be one of those?

Look through the site it has a bunch.

Clear coating? I would rather paint it to the colors it once had, but that is me.


----------



## AndyH (Sep 21, 2015)

big ed said:


> Clear coating? I would rather paint it to the colors it once had, but that is me.


Considering how roached it is, I don't think painting it would make it look better.

Thanks for the link. It most closely resembles the marker lamp in his collection, with the main difference being that mine only has 3 lenses as opposed to the 4 on his caboose marker lamp.

I thought that it might have been for a switch, but with 3 lenses, it would leave one direction dark if turned to indicate switch position. A crossing lamp or slow order lamp would make more sense.

The device on the bar underneath is spring loaded and is obviously there to lock it into position on some kind of post or holder.

Andy


----------

